# Is my strain causing anxiety?



## da8balljunkie (Aug 29, 2014)

Good morning everyone

Over the last few months I've been smoking my harvest of bubblegum, it was grown on a hydro drip system. During the late stages of flowing I had to do an emergency chop, due to a psychopathic ex girlfriend. This happened a week or so before the scheduled harvest leaving me no time to flush. Buds were trimmed, dried and cured, the trim was bagged up fresh and placed in the freezer.

About a month ago I'd smoke all the buds without a problem, wasn't the best, wasn't the worst. It did me fine. Since the buds ran out, I decided to pull the trim out of the freezer, dried and separated the shite from the smokable stuff. Recently I've been getting really bad anxiety attacks throughout the day, bare in mind I'm a night time smoker and very rarely smoke in the day. I'm wondering if it's the trim that's causing these anxiety attacks? Higher thc content in the trim? High levels of ferts due to not being able to flush? Or something else? Could a tolerance to the same strain over an extended period of time be the same?

Any views or opinions on this?

Apologies if I've posted in the wrong section, if so, mods could you please move it to the right one. Thank you


----------



## oldtimer54 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm willing to bet your anxiety is coming from .....how'd you say it.....oh yeah psychopathic ex 
Girlfeind......!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 29, 2014)

It could be that the trim is not sufficient to help you effectively deal with the pressures in your life. Are you sleeping well?


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 29, 2014)

From my perspective. I'd most certainly say this is normal. It is not the trim your blazing but rather your mind running fast to solve all your problems in one evening. Slow down, chill, call your friends and have a chat. All humans have anxiety on some level. Some like to enjoy cannabis, play video games, play sports, hang with friends, etc.... What do you enjoy to do the most? I'd do that right now and then your mind will be more focused.


----------



## da8balljunkie (Aug 29, 2014)

I was in a really good place a few weeks back, completely over that crazy bitch. I've had a couple of flings since, I had to end the last one because my head was fucked. The anxiety has taken over my life, I'm now signed off work because of it. Barely feel like I'm sane sometimes. The only thing that has changed and that I can put it down to is smoking the trim. I had a bit of a coke problem but I haven't touched it for 4 months, so I don't think it's that. My sleep pattern is pretty good, I just wake up with overwhelming anxiety.


----------



## da8balljunkie (Aug 29, 2014)

I should add that I only really smoke before bed, because I get bad nightmares. Some friends say I should stop smoking and face the dreams as it's my subconscious trying to deal with my baggage?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 29, 2014)

If you smoke to sleep then trim doesn't do it trust me mate. You'd do better laying off, skipping a night sleep to watch Star Wars or something, and then get a solid 8 hours the next night.
This is a bad time of year for insomniacs, change of season screws up biorhythm...


----------



## reasonevangelist (Aug 29, 2014)

da8balljunkie said:


> I should add that I only really smoke before bed, because I get bad nightmares. Some friends say I should stop smoking and face the dreams as it's my subconscious trying to deal with my baggage?


Unless you can't, or unless the consequences are reasonably expected to be beyond what you can handle, the best solution to any problem is to confront it with courage, get to the source as efficaciously as possible, and solve that shit. 

Or, to put it simply: if something is bothering you, bother it back harder.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 29, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> Unless you can't, or unless the consequences are reasonably expected to be beyond what you can handle, the best solution to any problem is to confront it with courage, get to the source as efficaciously as possible, and solve that shit.
> 
> Or, to put it simply: if something is bothering you, bother it back harder.


Yeah, but people who suffer anxiety often have anxiety over things they cannot control and cannot confront. It isn't rational.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Aug 29, 2014)

Bugeye said:


> Yeah, but people who suffer anxiety often have anxiety over things they cannot control and cannot confront. It isn't rational.


I know. 

You can either let it stop you, or act despite it. 

Why be upset about anything you CAN control? If you can control it, then just control it, problem solved. 

If you can't control it, you have to learn to override your anxiety and do whatever you need to do, even though you're freaking out over it. It's not fun or easy or pleasant, but that's what's necessary. 

The trick is that anxiety doesn't actually STOP you from confronting the problem... you can learn to override it, unless it's so bad that you lose consciousness from it (have heard some stories...). 

It's YOUR body: Command it to do what you want. That won't eliminate the anxiety or its causes, but it will help you accomplish Some things, instead of giving up, curling up into a ball, and allowing it to totally debilitate you.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 29, 2014)

super dank idica always give me anxiety


----------



## vostok (Aug 29, 2014)

*Rarely does cannabis play a role in this, however had you a previous drug issue, re coke or even toking weed under the age of 16 yo, is enough to catch you up later in life, assuming you have much life ahead of you, talk it over with a shrink or councilor ...but don't blame the weed, for something that is most likely deeply hidden!*


----------



## growone (Aug 29, 2014)

bad nightmares are a red flag, very vivid and wake you up out of a sound sleep?
a common symptom of depression, and anxiety often occurs where there is depression
this shit can just happen, stress from bad relationship may not have helped


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)

anxiety-smangxiety


----------



## texasjack (Aug 29, 2014)

If smoking makes you feel bad don't do it.


----------



## Slab (Aug 30, 2014)

Are you drinking enough water? Anxiety and irritability are signs of dehydration. I will 

share a meditation visualization trick with you; picture the word PEACE in your mind. 

When I first started doing it I used just plain type set lettering. For the days when I was 

super anxious and feeling lost I would have to picture it being typed on a page. Now I can 

see the most ornate designs. You will have things try and creep into you mind. Just keep 

hammering those letters out. P E A C E.


----------

